# Other Arthropod forums/ breeders...



## infinity (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, I know a lot of people on here (like me) at some point have asked about other breeders or forums about specific types of insect they are interested in/ would like to buy... so in here, why don't we put them all down...

I think HERE is best for mantids and has ample breeders and contacts for access to most of the interesting species... BUT I WANT MORE!!!  

I want to know breeders of Beetles, Roaches, Ants, Bugs, Locusts/ Crickets/ Grasshoppers Butterflies/ Moths, Spiders, Scorpions, (bees, wasps, termites)

Best by far in my opinion for arachnids is the BTS

http://www.thebts.co.uk/framset2.htm

So... put them in here! (I think I'm doing this mainly because I have sound some sites... but they're REALLY pricey)


----------



## hortus (Nov 12, 2005)

ant breeders lol


----------



## Ian (Nov 12, 2005)

There are a few good forums at insect hobbyist:

http://forums.insecthobbyist.com/forum.php?catid=3

and some more at insectnet

http://www.insectnet.com/cgi/dcforum/dcboard.cgi

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 12, 2005)

i'd like to know some ant breeders contact details. i'd like to get one of those nasa invented clear gel enclosures and put a peculiar species of ant in there


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 13, 2005)

it's out of season for most uk breeders now, might be worth looking around for tropical region exporters but be careful on what you import if you do...


----------



## Chris Dickie (Nov 13, 2005)

> it's out of season for most uk breeders now, might be worth looking around for tropical region exporters but be careful on what you import if you do...


I would have thought its a bit cold for importing now, depends where from I suppose but from the tropics delivery will take a few days which could kill off some of the things you order, just a thought, I've been told that its best not to import anything if night time temperatures are falling below 5 C


----------

